# DVC Resale Pricing



## dundey (Dec 8, 2012)

What is a good price per point resale value for the various Disney properties?
Would 250 points be enough for one week in a 2BR?

We've stayed at Saratoga, Old Key west and Boardwalk, but don't know too much about the others.  We liked them all, so we're probably looking for best value over the specific resort or location.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 8, 2012)

dundey said:


> What is a good price per point resale value for the various Disney properties?



pricing varies by the home resort, size of the contract and availability of pts (some contracts are "stripped" and won't have points available for a year or so, while others include banked pts plus current pts).

for resorts like old key west and boardwalk villas that expire in 2042, a 250 pt contract will probably ballpark around $50 or so per pt with current pts.  newer resorts like bay lake tower go for more.

here is a link to the DISboards list of recent contracts submitted for ROFR for some actual price information (as opposed to listed or "asking" prices):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288



> Would 250 points be enough for one week in a 2BR?



only in the lower seasons and certain room types. here is a link to all the point charts:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml



> We've stayed at Saratoga, Old Key west and Boardwalk, but don't know too much about the others.  We liked them all, so we're probably looking for best value over the specific resort or location.



saratoga springs is probably the best value as you have a home resort onsite at wdw and it doesn't expire till 2054.  it's a larger resort so high supply can keep prices relatively low.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 8, 2012)

For recent history on DVC Right of First Refusal (ROFR) on resale: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288

You can play with a reservation calculator below to determine points needed for different resorts, unit sizes, seasons and length of stay.  250 for a week of 2BR sounds too low to me but perhaps it depends on when/where you plan to travel.  Our typical 1BR BWV week runs ~200 points in least-expensive season.
Link: http://www.dvcrequest.com/point_calculator.asp


----------



## littlestar (Dec 8, 2012)

For best value and length of contract, I'd probably look for a Saratoga contract. Or maybe an Old Key West 2057 extended contract.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2012)

If you didn't want to necessarily go every year you could buy say a 150 point contract and bank and borrow for free (no fees to do this) for an every other year visit.


----------

